# Pictures for the GRN



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the pictures, we took yesterday, for the GRN of Dooley and Tag. For some reason the changes I am making in the Canon Digital Photo Professional are not copying over when I save them. So, they are what they are.

Dooley:









Tag:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

ANY pic of Tag is golden retriever perfection! (no offense, Dooley, but I'm hooked on that little dog)

these are great pictures!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the photos.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice Laura but where is a picture of our girl?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful! great photos of both dogs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What gorgeous pictures of both Dooley & Tag.

I thought I might post the pictures I submitted - perhaps the people who do not get the news can enjoy our dogs too 

Casey and Faelan - Towhee will also be in the GRN but under her sire's ad.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, Sharon! I especially love the one of Faelan!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still working on a photo of Tito, but here are a couple under consideration:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Very nice Laura but where is a picture of our girl?


Breeze's photo will be the one in my signature photos.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, I love the picture of studious Tito!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome photos Dooley and Tag look great!! I love the one of Tito studing that is just too cute.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Breeze's photo will be the one in my signature photos.


And a fine one it is! Lovely girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great working dog shots of Dooley and Tag.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm still working on a photo of Tito, but here are a couple under consideration:


OMG... Barb I love that one with the glasses...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I LOVE all the pictures!

Barb, I am not sure which one you should choose, its so hard! I do like the one of him studying, but a working one may be a better fit? maybe? The duck on land one is a nice one!

I am totally undecided on a picture as well. Here are a few that I was thinking about.

Right now I think this is my first choice









Here are a few others


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jessica, I LOVE the first one too, everything about it is very nice plus it shows Mira's intensity.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> I LOVE all the pictures!
> 
> Barb, I am not sure which one you should choose, its so hard! I do like the one of him studying, but a working one may be a better fit? maybe? The duck on land one is a nice one!
> 
> ...


I llove the 1st one!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> What gorgeous pictures of both Dooley & Tag.
> 
> I thought I might post the pictures I submitted - perhaps the people who do not get the news can enjoy our dogs too
> 
> Casey and Faelan - Towhee will also be in the GRN but under her sire's ad.


Sharon I love them both!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Barb,

I especially love the 2nd shot! And of course the studious shot - my first thought was that shot in the middle of the spread while Tito plots out a training session for the rest of us LOL I could just picture one of those pointer things on the blackboard!! Now students ............


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have one other one I like, but I am using a similar one in another club ad.

I really like this picture









But I am using this picture in another club ad, so it may be a little close...










PS I am also using this picture in another ad, which I love, it was taken by Marlene!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Casey and Faelan are so cute! I, too, love Faelan's picture. Do you have the picture of Towhee that will be with her daddy's ad? 

I can't wait for this edition!!! It is going to be so cool to see the GRF "family".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't sign up to do pictures in the ad but I'll share my Conner field pics, just cause I love him


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I didn't sign up to do pictures in the ad but I'll share my Conner field pics, just cause I love him


 I love the pictures of Conner.. Cute boyo!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I have one other one I like, but I am using a similar one in another club ad.
> 
> I really like this picture
> 
> ...


Grins - I had to choose and not look again! 

You have some awesome shots!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jodie, that middle picture with the pigeon is priceless! Awesome shot! Too bad you didn't get in...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Casey and Faelan are so cute! I, too, love Faelan's picture. Do you have the picture of Towhee that will be with her daddy's ad?
> 
> I can't wait for this edition!!! It is going to be so cool to see the GRF "family".


Thank you!!

No, I don't know which shot they will be picking. I sent over 8g worth of shots to choose from LOL 

I believe for Towhee, they are leaning towards a family shot of Tank with his daughters - Tank is an aspergillius survivor who had neurological damage from the surgery which might make the selection harder..

I am hoping they do not choose the same shot of Faelan - hopefully the image by Karen Kocker will get there in time - he is a Borax / Emma son so he may also have a family shot in her ad.

I know Art is working on the selections, so hopefully I will hear soon.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Jodie, that middle picture with the pigeon is priceless! Awesome shot! Too bad you didn't get in...


Those pictures are so priceless to me because before that day Conner had never shown the slightest inkling of wanting to retrieve anything, ever. The picture of him going after the pigeon is the moment something clicked in my boys brain and he realize he was supposed to be a retriever, after all. Running in with the duck was his first time doing marks in a field. And the picture of me holding him back is my favorite of all because I can just read his thoughts so clearly through his body language "OMG, there's BIRDS in the WATER!!!!"


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Those pictures are so priceless to me because before that day Conner had never shown the slightest inkling of wanting to retrieve anything, ever. The picture of him going after the pigeon is the moment something clicked in my boys brain and he realize he was supposed to be a retriever, after all. Running in with the duck was his first time doing marks in a field. And the picture of me holding him back is my favorite of all because I can just read his thoughts so clearly through his body language "OMG, there's BIRDS in the WATER!!!!"


All 3 are priceless


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> No, I don't know which shot they will be picking. I sent over 8g worth of shots to choose from LOL


I sure hope that's 8 gigs and not 8 grand LOL

I love Faelan, to me he's one of those awesome all around dogs. I remember meeting Lisa at Flip's puppy testing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I sure hope that's 8 gigs and not 8 grand LOL
> 
> I love Faelan, to me he's one of those awesome all around dogs. I remember meeting Lisa at Flip's puppy testing.


 Thanks - I am thinking that if he has enough titles next year, he can have his very own ad  Of course that would probably mean I have to stop taking Mon & Fri nights off from training 

And yes, it is 8 gigs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks - I am thinking that if he has enough titles next year, he can have his very own ad  Of course that would probably mean I have to stop taking Mon & Fri nights off from training
> 
> And yes, it is 8 gigs.


 
Titan needs more dates and titles for me to get a whole add for him...LOL!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what a lot of AWESOME photos!! I love them all! It gives me chills to see each of these dogs doing what they were bred to do.
Jessica, I'm in the minority, I like the muddy photo. It's different.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love Mira's picture with the green water...Wish you could use that, but ya, you don't want to double up, if the ad is going to be in the same issue.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, what a lot of AWESOME photos!! I love them all! It gives me chills to see each of these dogs doing what they were bred to do.
> Jessica, I'm in the minority, I like the muddy photo. It's different.


Do you mean the second one in the first group?

I love those ones of Conner, the second is my fav! I totally know what you mean, I remember the first time Barley got a pigeon, it was awesome!!! He had never seen a bird before he was 4, but he knew what to do!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> I love Mira's picture with the green water...Wish you could use that, but ya, you don't want to double up, if the ad is going to be in the same issue.


I know! That is one of my favorite pictures ever! It was from last Nov though, so one of the oldest of the pictures I posted...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I love all these pictures! Jessica, you can't go wrong with any of those photos of Mira.  

Here is the one I decided on for Jack:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love that picture of Jack!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Love that picture of Jack!!!


I just realized you can sort of see where the bumper started to break apart in that photo. :doh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a really cool picture of Jack! Is that a bumper? I thought it was a puny pheasant.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I love all these pictures! Jessica, you can't go wrong with any of those photos of Mira.
> 
> Here is the one I decided on for Jack:


Beautiful


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> That is a really cool picture of Jack! Is that a bumper? I thought it as a puny pheasant.


It _was _() Jessica's pheasant pelt bumper that she let me borrow. Shortly after that photo was taken the tail went one way, the back portion of the pelt went another way and the bumper itself went another way. So, everyone gets a new pheasant bumper!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes Jessica, the second one in the first group of photos. It's really different, I really like it.
This has to be the best thread EVER.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I like that one too, hmmm, decisions!!!

I think this is a great thread too! Just went and rated it 5 stars! There is nothing better than seeing all the dogs doing what they were bred to do!!! I am really looking forward to seeing our gang in the GRNews!!!


----------

